# Win a free puzzle! Predict the winning average!



## pjk (Jun 19, 2019)

Another puzzle giveaway. A random puzzle will be given away to the person who...


..predicts the winning 3x3 average time at the *YJ Fest Moscow 2019* on Jun 30, 2019. Currently 271 people are registered. If no one guesses the correct time, the person who gets closest to it will win. If there is a tie, whoever replied first will win.


Start guessing, and will announce the winner after the competition. You can no longer guess once the competition begins on June 28th. One guess per person only.

*Ready, set, Go!*


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 19, 2019)

3x3 winning average - 7.98


----------



## Diving Cuber (Jun 19, 2019)

7.72


----------



## Zagros (Jun 19, 2019)

8.33


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 19, 2019)

8.49


----------



## M O (Jun 19, 2019)

8.69


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 20, 2019)

9.99


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 20, 2019)

7.89


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 20, 2019)

8.17
And just curious, what is the puzzle?


----------



## daniel zusman (Jun 20, 2019)

5.43


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 20, 2019)

8.42


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 20, 2019)

8.01


----------



## Angry_Mob (Jun 20, 2019)

7.16?


----------



## Kyle™ (Jun 20, 2019)

8.25


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jun 20, 2019)

8.12


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 20, 2019)

7.43


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jun 20, 2019)

7.89


----------



## OldManCubing (Jun 20, 2019)

8.33


----------



## 1everythingm (Jun 20, 2019)

pjk said:


> Another puzzle giveaway. A random puzzle will be given away to the person who...
> 
> 
> ..predicts the winning 3x3 average time at the *YJ Fest Moscow 2019* on Jun 30, 2019. Currently 271 people are registered. If no one guesses the correct time, the person who gets closest to it will win. If there is a tie, whoever replied first will win.
> ...


7.18


----------



## Quber43 (Jun 20, 2019)

Lemme Guess... 7.56?


----------



## tx789 (Jun 20, 2019)

8.03


----------



## Smcuber (Jun 20, 2019)

8.67


----------



## Tom23 (Jun 20, 2019)

6.683


----------



## Billabob (Jun 20, 2019)

7.14


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 20, 2019)

daniel zusman said:


> 5.43


LOL!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 20, 2019)

7.94


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 20, 2019)

My prediction is 8.11 seconds.


----------



## Elf (Jun 20, 2019)

8.43


----------



## auienrst (Jun 20, 2019)

Suprised nobody when for 6.66


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 20, 2019)

auienrst said:


> Suprised nobody when for 6.66


When you check the Russian NR, it's not that surprising.


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jun 20, 2019)

7.88


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 20, 2019)

8.26


----------



## Akshat11223 (Jun 20, 2019)

6.46


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 20, 2019)

8.22


----------



## Sticky Cuber (Jun 20, 2019)

6.88


----------



## 3byMe (Jun 20, 2019)

8.46


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 20, 2019)

7.22


----------



## AegisSharp (Jun 20, 2019)

7.99


----------



## asacuber (Jun 20, 2019)

8.16


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 20, 2019)

7.43


----------



## Llewelys (Jun 20, 2019)

7.96


----------



## nop (Jun 20, 2019)

7.48

better be careful to not guess the same as another person


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 20, 2019)

nop said:


> better be careful to not guess the same as another person


Yeah @pjk, what would happen if two (or more) people guess it correctly?


----------



## Llewelys (Jun 20, 2019)

@nop @Competition Cuber

It's written in the very first message: "If there is a tie, whoever replied first will win "


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 20, 2019)

pjk said:


> Another puzzle giveaway. A random puzzle will be given away to the person who...
> 
> 
> ..predicts the winning 3x3 average time at the *YJ Fest Moscow 2019* on Jun 30, 2019. Currently 271 people are registered. If no one guesses the correct time, the person who gets closest to it will win. If there is a tie, whoever replied first will win.
> ...


8.28


----------



## jlk (Jun 20, 2019)

8.32


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jun 20, 2019)

7.33 Average


----------



## Loser (Jun 20, 2019)

8.34

why yj fest moscow?


----------



## u Cube (Jun 20, 2019)

7.78


----------



## pb cubing (Jun 20, 2019)

7.92


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Jun 21, 2019)

8.64


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 21, 2019)

pjk said:


> Another puzzle giveaway. A random puzzle will be given away to the person who...
> 
> 
> ..predicts the winning 3x3 average time at the *YJ Fest Moscow 2019* on Jun 30, 2019. Currently 271 people are registered. If no one guesses the correct time, the person who gets closest to it will win. If there is a tie, whoever replied first will win.
> ...


3.47


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 21, 2019)

8.26


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 21, 2019)

8.08


----------



## ThatLucas (Jun 21, 2019)

7.03


----------



## Skittleskp (Jun 21, 2019)

7.24


----------



## 2x2 is fun (Jun 21, 2019)

9.00


----------



## CJK (Jun 21, 2019)

7.65


----------



## Sowrduk (Jun 21, 2019)

8.29


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 21, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> 3.47


Lol!


----------



## Rubix Noob (Jun 21, 2019)

8.31


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jun 21, 2019)

8.24


----------



## Wepeel (Jun 21, 2019)

8.40


----------



## Oleg.america (Jun 21, 2019)

9.54


----------



## Qunima (Jun 21, 2019)

7.77


----------



## Mwaha (Jun 21, 2019)

7.55


----------



## Cuberious (Jun 22, 2019)

9.12 Seconds


----------



## Ivan95 (Jun 22, 2019)

8.20


----------



## mjm (Jun 22, 2019)

7.91


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 22, 2019)

6.74


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 22, 2019)

I posted here earlier, but I have decided to revise my answer. My new prediction for Winning Average is 8 Flat. (8.00)


----------



## leven Williams (Jun 22, 2019)

7.34


----------



## HyperCuber (Jun 22, 2019)

7.69


----------



## Theodor Nordstrand (Jun 22, 2019)

8.58


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 22, 2019)

7.97


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 23, 2019)

8.36


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 23, 2019)

8.73


----------



## Codanovia (Jun 23, 2019)

7.66


----------



## Kumato (Jun 23, 2019)

7.45


----------



## jackolas456 (Jun 23, 2019)

8.11


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 23, 2019)

8.35


----------



## Busbyyy (Jun 23, 2019)

7.42


----------



## Douf (Jun 24, 2019)

7.79


----------



## adsuri (Jun 24, 2019)

7.51


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 24, 2019)

8.44


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 25, 2019)

7.27


----------



## CFOPBeginner (Jun 25, 2019)

7.87


----------



## EthanSCubing (Jun 26, 2019)

8.21


----------



## m.bhoyroo (Jun 26, 2019)

My guess would be 8.36!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 26, 2019)

I’m going to guess 8.04


----------



## toinou06cubing (Jun 26, 2019)

7.96


----------



## DLXCubing (Jun 26, 2019)

7.34


----------



## Timecard47 (Jun 26, 2019)

8.53


----------



## NotYourAverageCuber (Jun 26, 2019)

7.41


----------



## BMcD308 (Jun 26, 2019)

8.09


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2019)

Competition starts tomorrow!


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 27, 2019)

8.25


----------



## adsuri (Jul 1, 2019)

The winning average was 8.02
https://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/4401/events/1/rounds/3/results


----------



## adsuri (Jul 1, 2019)

weatherman223 guessed 8.01
tx789 guessed 8.03
If the first person wins, then weatherman223 should win


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow, I was almost on the money there, haha. You also had a great guess @tx789!


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 1, 2019)

I was pretty close... 3.47 is not that far off if you really think about it


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2019)

Congrats @weatherman223! Please PM me your full address and phone #, along with 1-5 puzzles you'd like to own and I'll ship you a puzzle. 

Thanks to everyone for guessing.


----------



## asacuber (Jul 2, 2019)

congrats @weatherman223!


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 2, 2019)

What an accurate guess!


----------



## Blackgaurd3 (Jul 3, 2019)

7.43


----------



## PugCuber (Jul 9, 2019)

pjk said:


> Congrats @weatherman223! Please PM me your full address and phone #, along with 1-5 puzzles you'd like to own and I'll ship you a puzzle.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for guessing.


Man! I was .02 off! Anyway, GJ @weatherman223 for winning. I got an Unbelievably Close 2nd.


----------

